# Abo-Fallen: Verbraucherschützer prüfen weitere Anbieter



## sascha (13 April 2006)

*Abo-Fallen: Verbraucherschuetzer ueberpruefen weitere Anbieter*

Wer Verbraucher mit dubiosen Abo-Seiten abkassieren will, muss sich warm anziehen in den nächsten Wochen. Nach der Abmahnung der Schmidtlein GbR in Büttelborn kündigte der Verbraucherzentrale Bundesverband (vzbv) an, auch andere Anbieter unter die Lupe zu nehmen, die mit diesem Geschäftsmodell arbeiten. „Nicht nur Schmidtleins müssen sich vor uns in Acht nehmen, sondern alle, die mit Abo-Fallen arbeiten“, sagte die zuständige Juristin Ines Nitsche gegenüber Dialerschutz.de.

Die Firma Andreas & Manuel Schmidtlein GbR war ins Visier der Verbraucherschützer geraten, weil sie auf einer Vielzahl von Internetseiten mit Gewinnspielen und vermeintlich kostenlosen Diensten warb. Wer sich registrierte, landete allerdings in der Abo-Falle. Nach Ablauf des Tages, so die Lesart der Büttelborner Brüder, habe der „Kunde“ für Seiten wie songtexte-heute, lehrstellen-heute oder tierheime-heute einen Jahreszugang zu bezahlen. 84 Euro sollten dafür fällig werden.

*Schmidtleins geben Unterlassungserklärung ab*

Gegen diese Masche ging die Dachorganisation der deutschen Verbraucherzentralen mit Abmahnungen vor. Der Bundesverband bemängelte darin unter anderem die „Blickfang-Werbung“ mit dem Wort „Gratis“ auf den Seiten. Auch Verstöße gegen die Preisangabenverordnung wurden gerügt, das Fehlen einer deutlichen Widerrufsbelehrung, und eine nicht ausreichende Aufklärung der Kunden über den technischen Ablauf des Abo-Abschlusses. Offenbar mit Erfolg. Die beanstandeten Webseiten wurden unmittelbar nach Eingang der Abmahnungen geändert. „Uns liegt mittlerweile auch das Angebot einer Unterlassungserklärung vor“, bestätigte heute Ines Nitsche, zuständige Juristin beim vzbv. „Wir prüfen jetzt, ob wir die Erklärung annehmen.“ Anderenfalls seien weitere rechtliche Schritte gegen das Unternehmen aus Büttelborn denkbar.

In den kommenden Wochen werden die Berliner Verbraucherschützer auch andere Anbieter ins Visier nehmen, die Kunden in die Abo-Falle locken. „Das ist ja keine Lex Schmidtlein“, meinte Nitsche. „Wenn uns wettbewerbswidrige Angebote bekannt werden, gehen wir gegen diese vor.“ Verbraucher könnten diese auch weiterhin beim vzbv melden. „Wir werden sie dann überprüfen und entsprechend handeln“, so die Juristin. Die Einzelfallberatung für betroffene „Kunden“ der dubiosen Dienste bleibe aber weiter bei den örtlichen Verbraucherzentralen.

Am Firmensitz der Schmidtlein GbR in Büttelborn-Worfelden machten sich unterdessen Betroffene persönlich Luft. Bei einer Kundgebung demonstrierten am Mittwoch rund 20 Menschen gegen die Geschäftsmethoden des Unternehmens. Die Veranstaltung wurde von zwei Fernseh-Kamerateams begleitet. Die Beiträge sind einem Bericht von Echo-Online zufolge voraussichtlich am heutigen Donnerstag im Hessischen Fernsehen in der Sendung „Mex“ (21.10 Uhr) und in Sat1 in der Sendung „Akte 06/15“ (22.15 Uhr) zu sehen.

http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=353
http://www.computerbetrug.de/news/060413_01.php


----------



## Captain Picard (2 Juni 2006)

*AW: Abo-Fallen: Verbraucherschützer prüfen weitere Anbieter*



			
				sascha schrieb:
			
		

> In den kommenden Wochen werden die Berliner Verbraucherschützer auch andere Anbieter ins Visier nehmen, die Kunden in
> die Abo-Falle locken. „Das ist ja keine Lex Schmidtlein“, meinte Nitsche.
> „Wenn uns wettbewerbswidrige Angebote bekannt werden, gehen wir gegen
> diese vor.“


[sarkasmus]Anscheinend  sind alle sonstigen Anbieter mit blütenreinen Westen ausgestattet,  jedenfalls hat man 
von  keinen weiteren Abmahnungen gehört oder gelesen.[/sarkasmus]

Am 5.6 eine  Sendung des MDR  "Ein Fall für Escher"  zur Problematik der Abofallen 
http://www.mdr.de/tv/programm/prog_detail+675096.html

In dem Zusammenhang der Abogeschäfte tauchen auch  jede Menge "Inkassos" auf:
dazu ein Beitrag des MDR: 
http://www.mdr.de/escher/2962476.html 
(Vorbehalt: Die dort gegebenen  Ratschläge sind nicht verbindlich) 

cp


----------

